# lógica difusa con Labview para controlar dos servomotores



## jorgearmando (Abr 26, 2010)

Hola amigos 
estoy trabajando con un toolkit que trae Labview de lógica difusa para poder controlar dos servomotores. pero no se como implementar un sistema difuso en el block diagram  si me pueden ayudar se los agradezco.


----------

